
How new-lines affect the Linux kernel performance - mhasbini
https://lwn.net/Articles/767884/rss
======
_ikke_
This contains more information:

[https://nadav.amit.zone/blog/linux-
inline](https://nadav.amit.zone/blog/linux-inline)

~~~
hyperpape
Discussed at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169584)

------
aw1621107
The linked LWN article provides just a short summary of part of a larger
investigation into some strange inlining decisions when compiling the kernel.
The full article also includes some bits about the solution used to address
the title issue, as well as a section on why kzalloc() was sometimes not
inlined despite looking like a very simple function.

The full article can be found at [https://nadav.amit.zone/blog/linux-
inline](https://nadav.amit.zone/blog/linux-inline)

